# ODNR Fish Report 9/26/07



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Here you go... The perch are biting off Cleveland and just about everywhere else in Lake Erie!

http://www.wkyc.com/outdoors/news_article.aspx?storyid=75039


----------

